# [SOLVED] sony vegas no audio from video clip?



## avernus (Aug 19, 2008)

Hi

Im having this problem where when i import a video file, there will be no audio, and i know it can be imported in because ive imported it in before, but now when i go back to my old projects the audio thats with the video says media offline, i can import mp3 files normally and when i open my file in gspot it says codec(s) installed,

Ive installed:
CCCP, 
ffdshow,
lame acm mp3,
morgan M-JPEG and
xvid codecs,

Im on windows 7 and ive tried vegas 7 and 8 and still no audio shows up when I import my videos, its nt windows 7 either cause when the rc was released i installed vegas and the audio shows up normally, and everything was fine, does anyone know whats wrong? can someone help me with this problem please?

Thanks


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: sony vegas no audio from video clip?*

Beware of gspot reporting "codec installed". I think that's one of the program's achille's heels.
If I recall from the demo version of Vegas, it had a folder with a lot of plugins, so that led me to conclude Vegas is highly dependent upon plug-ins to decode anything.
What format audio are you working with?


----------



## avernus (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: sony vegas no audio from video clip?*



blah789 said:


> Beware of gspot reporting "codec installed". I think that's one of the program's achille's heels.
> If I recall from the demo version of Vegas, it had a folder with a lot of plugins, so that led me to conclude Vegas is highly dependent upon plug-ins to decode anything.
> What format audio are you working with?


the format is mp3, it always used to work before but now for some reason it just isnt working, i can import a mp3 file but it just doesnt import when its with video


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: sony vegas no audio from video clip?*

I don't have Vegas, so I'm just throwing out ideas.
Does Vegas say anything about the file? Like is there a properties page you can look up to see the file's properties?
What does gspot say about number of channels and bitrate? (just a wild guess - maybe bitrate is higher than plugin can import?)


----------



## avernus (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: sony vegas no audio from video clip?*



blah789 said:


> I don't have Vegas, so I'm just throwing out ideas.
> Does Vegas say anything about the file? Like is there a properties page you can look up to see the file's properties?
> What does gspot say about number of channels and bitrate? (just a wild guess - maybe bitrate is higher than plugin can import?)


yea i can right click the file and click on properties, it says attributes: (stream offline) in one of the tabs, the next 1 says

General
Name: ... 
Folder: ...
Type: ...
Size: ...
Created: ...
Modified: ...
Accessed: ...
Attributes: Archive

Streams
Video: 00:19:25.289, 23.976 fps, 512x384x24, ffdshow Video Codec

Summary
Software: Nandub v1.0rc2

ACID information
ACID chunk: no
Stretch chunk: no
Stretch list: no
Stretch info2: no
Beat markers: no
Detected beats: no

Other metadata
Regions/markers: no
Command markers: no

Media manager
Media tags: no

Plug-In
Name: aviplug.dll
Folder: E:\Program Files\Sony\Vegas Pro 8.0\FileIO Plug-Ins\aviplug
Format: Video for Windows
Version: Version 1.2 (Build 8505)
Company: Sony Creative Software Inc.

and on gspot under audio it says:
Codec: 0x0055 MPEG-1 Layer 3 CBR
info: 44100Hz 112 kb/s tot , Stereo


----------



## avernus (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: sony vegas no audio from video clip?*

i also get this error now when opening the file, 
Warning: An error occurred during the current operation

An error occurred when loading a plug-in or specific plug-ins. The plugins specified are not installed on this system.

then theres a huge list like this

fab2bbf2-e201-422e-97d3-b3c2317f8c54 - Transition
748dc0fe-a141-410c-934b-3ad08bcc31f5 - Transition
...
...
...
..
.


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: sony vegas no audio from video clip?*

One last test: open the file in virtualdub and see if it produces a vbr warning.

if you're getting all those errors, when you weren't getting them before, perhaps you have a corrupted installation of vegas (again this is just a guess, but the error message does seem to indicate plugins are missing - see if there's anything in the list about mp3 audio or audio in avi). you could try uninstalling, rebooting, and installing again. no guarantee it'll work, but it's something to try.

beyond that i'm stumped.


----------



## avernus (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: sony vegas no audio from video clip?*



blah789 said:


> One last test: open the file in virtualdub and see if it produces a vbr warning.
> 
> if you're getting all those errors, when you weren't getting them before, perhaps you have a corrupted installation of vegas (again this is just a guess, but the error message does seem to indicate plugins are missing - see if there's anything in the list about mp3 audio or audio in avi). you could try uninstalling, rebooting, and installing again. no guarantee it'll work, but it's something to try.
> 
> beyond that i'm stumped.


no problems with virtualdub

i just reinstalled my windows, ill see if it works properly nw after i install vegas again


----------



## avernus (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: sony vegas no audio from video clip?*

its working properly nw after reinstall of windows, thanks for ur help


----------

